# Entretien téléphonique puéricultrice



## Samantha6 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous. Voilà, je suis dans les démarches du renouvellement de mon agrément, hier j'ai eu un entretien téléphonique avec la puéricultrice qui a duré 1h50 minutes, de cet entretien il y'a beaucoup de question sur ma famille, s'il y a un fumeur à la maison ( il y a des assmat qui fument ça pose pas de problème) mes enfants s'ils font du sport, ou mon fils aîné sera l'année prochaine ( 21 ans) j'ai répondu qu'il va intégrer une école d'ingénieur mais poyr l'instant on ne sait pas où, elle marque " ne rentrera que tout les 1 ou 2 mois.. Je l'ai stopper nette, je lui ai dis que j'ai pas dis ça, et que s'il reste dans la région il rentrera chaque jour chez lui.. J'ai le sentiment qu'il faut que je me justifie de la présence de mon mari et mes enfants chez nous. Elle a demandé si le métier de mon mari est toujours le même, oui, il est indépendant donc il peut rentrer à tout moment, qui lui réchauffe le repas heuuuu mon mari a 56 ans.. Ben des questions pour moi qui ne sont d'aucune utilité sauf intrusives... Prochain rendez-vous en présentiel en septembre, il y'a un ring )


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Moi je suis dépitée des proportions et des dérives que prennent les formalités de renouvellement . . . . 
Il y a quelques jours j'ai eu une visite pour modification d'agrément... j'ai eu l'impression de subir un interrogatoire de garde à vue.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

🤔😤😮‍💨 ha oui quand même ! Y en a qui doutent de rien ! Il vaut mieux qu'elle ne croise pas mon chemin celle là ! 😁😂


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Tiens heureusement que Chantou n'est pas là tu nous l'aurais énervée! Sérieux c'est quoi cet entretien ?? Ton fils est majeur casier judiciaire vierge mais autant te dire qu'il a le droit de vivre chez lui. Pareil ton mari îl a le droit d'être chez lui a toute heure sans en informer la pmi.
Alors en présentiel ta puer tu lui dis clairement que ton mari et ton fils sont chez eux extrait de casier judiciaire et que tu es la seule à t'occuper des accueillis fin du débat sur qui vit la?! Je crois que de plus en plus les pmi souhaitent faire de notre domicile une crèche. Après quand on apprend ce qui se passe dans certaines crèches. Mieux vaut être chez une nounou avec un mari et un fils.
Ce serait sympa de nous raconter la visite chez toi .je suis assmat depuis 18ans jamais eu tant de questions aux renouvellements juste une discution a bâton rompu sur le métier.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Flûte elle a énervé Catie ta puer😤 respire Catie passe une agréable soiree😁


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Nanou en garde à vue arrêtez la vous foutez les j'tons avec vos puers ?? Un métier va disparaitre  a mon avis des obligations a n'en plus finir des intérieurs blindés avec un chenil a l'extérieur pour le chien le chat et.....le mari et les enfants! Etc etc ....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Un entretien tel + 1 visite chez vous 😱 euh c est nouveau ou ça se déroule toujours comme ça chez vous ?


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Juillet 2022)

Et bien si votre fils a son casier judiciaire vierge elle se détend la nana ! moi le mien venait de temps en temps donc il était déclaréjamais eu de remarques avec çà et la porte de sa chambre fermée que j'ai refusé d'ouvrir les enfants ni dormant et rentrant pas ... il va falloir la recadrer celle-ci ... vous fumez "je lui aurais dit oui un "joint" de temps à autre mais seulement pendant la sieste des petits ! blague à part elle ne veut pas non plus savoir combien de fois vous faites l'amour avec votre mari non plus ??? Bien contente de terminer ce métier ... courage ! 🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

@nounoucat1 
Malheureusement , 30 ans d'agrément l'an prochain, j'en ai vu passer des puers, j'en ai eu des visites, j'en ai eu des renouvellements...
Mais là je n'en peux plus... Donc je vais faire le renouvellement début 2023 pour finir mes contrats jusqu'en Août et décembre 2023 et après fini.. j'arrête ! Ras le bol d'être fliquée, que tout soit mal interprété, sorti de son contexte lors d'une visite d'une heure... des interdits, des obligations à tout va maintenant.


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Ben oui quoi nounoucat1 ! Comme le dirai si bien griselda il faut pas pousser mémé (en l'occurrence moi) dans les orties ! 
Allez ! Je me détends devant l'équipe de France féminine de football. Et j'espère qu'elles vont gagner sinon je me ré énerve ! 🥴


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Et ma responsable de rpe qui veut que nous assmats présentions notre métier en disant les avantages pour orienter des jeunes vers cette profession ??! Si j'avais une fille je ne l'orienterais pas vers le métier d'ass mat mais plutôt vers celui de puer ou éducatrice de jeunes enfants. Même si j'aime mon métier je trouve qu'il évolue bizarrement!


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Sans moi Catie je n'aime pas le foot surtout ne te re énerve pas crie fort à chaque but ça va te détendre!


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Pareil je ressens la même chose que toi. Mais où est passé l'accueil familiale d'il y a disons 10ans maintenant il faudrait que la famille de l'assmat reste dehors . Et terminer aussi la brave femme au foyer qui souhaite accueillir d'autres enfants pour élever les siens avec un salaire. Je connais des assmats qui mettent leurs enfants chez des collègues??


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

C'est a Nanou que ma réponse du dessus s'adresse


----------



## Nanou91 (27 Juillet 2022)

Jusqu'en avril j'avais 2 chats mais ma petite mémère de 20 ans nous a quittés en avril.
Il m'en reste donc un seul de 15 ans. Le jour où par exemple on me dit que mon matou doit rester dehors dans la journée, où dans une pièce à part (ce qui chez moi reviendrait à l'enfermer dans une chambre), elle peut me retirer mon agrément tout de suite.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

🤣Il ne faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties alors chapeau bas Griselda il faut être une grande écrivaine pour être ainsi cité.


----------



## Titine15 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Eh bien c'est de pire en pire. Et puis quoi encore on met notre famille dehors le temps de l'accueil.
Elle est bonne celle là de quoi elle se mêle si tout est ok au niveau casier judiciaire elle n'a rien à redire.
Pareil si un jour mon petit chien doit rester dehors et bien j'arrêterai. Je suis encore chez moi bordel de merde.
Si certaines puéricultures ne veulent que des crèches qu'elles le disent au moins elles nous feront plus chier pour des Bêtises. 
Purée vivement les vacances, de lire des choses pareilles ca m'énerve 
Bonne soirée


----------



## violetta (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.
D'un côté,  il y a une levée des restrictions de l'agrément et de l'autre de plus en plus d'exigences de la part de la PMI...j'ai du mal à comprendre. Ne serait-ce pas lié ???
Je suis en plein renouvellement,  dossier envoyé la semaine dernière,  j'attends donc la visite de la puéricultrice. 
J'ai toujours été plutôt zen et les échanges toujours constructifs lors des visites mais là, avec tout ce que je lis sur ce forum et ce que les collègues me racontent, je crains de perdre un peu de ma zen attitude.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Nous ne sommes pas tenue de repondre à ces questions sur le niveau d'études de nos enfants. 
Ni sur la présence ou non des maris, conjointe,  conjoints, femmes,  ami,e...à la maison sur les temps d'accueil,  du moment que nos dossiers sont à jour (casier judiciaire).

Pas plus qu'elles ont le droit de demander les revenus du foyer.


----------



## abelia (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, c'est quoi cette puéricultrice !! 
Elles veulent vraiment l'arrêt des assistantes maternelles...


----------



## Catie6432 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bon ben nounoucat1 on l'a perdu ce match 😤 ça n'arrange pas mon humeur ! Je pense me venger sur la première puer qui passe. 🤣


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Oui catie on a perdu mais les filles on fait un magnifique euro 😀


----------



## Samantha6 (27 Juillet 2022)

Un entretien tel + 1 visite chez vous 😱 euh c est nouveau ou ça se déroule toujours comme ça chez vous ?
Oui elle est comme ça m'a puer, depuis 5 ans c'est toujours la même, presque toutes mes collègues ont eu d'autres sauf celles qui sont avec cette puéricultrice. Elle est très spéciale et elle donne l'impression que c'est elle le chef. Le rendez-vous téléphonique a cause du covid pour anticiper et pour que l'entretien presentiel ne durera pas longtemps. Mais j'avoue qu'au bout de 1h50 j'avais la bouche sèche et j'étais prise de crise de toux. J'ai pris des notes que je compte lui balancer à la figure le jour j. Ça sera en septembre.


----------



## B29 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Demain 29 juillet à 10h30, visite de la puéricultrice pour mon renouvellement, je peux vous dire que je vis dans une prison, dans le jardin il y a des cadenas partout (abris de jardin, caisson pour ranger les jouets) en fin bref je vis à Fort Alamo. Mon mari et deux de mes filles iront se promener car vu sur le 1er message, il vaut mieux que je sois seule😡Depuis un mois, je n'en dors plus.
Pour la visite, je n'aurai qu'un enfant.  Les plus pénibles, j'ai demandé aux mamans (elles ne travaillent pas en ce moment) de les garder.
Si j'avais un conseil pour celles qui veulent faire ce métier et bien fuyez....
Ce n'est plus un métier  à  force de nous mettre des contraintes à tout va. Bientôt, nous devrons avoir l'autorisation de la PMI pour faire le moindre geste.
Je vous tiendrez au courant .
Bonne journée.


----------



## abelia (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, ne pas stressée (plus facile à dire qu'à faire je l'avoue). Je me dis tout le temps au moment de la visite "elle n'est pas la pour m'enlever mon agrément" il faut gentiment les remettre à leur place si elles vont trop loin 🤔
Bon courage


----------



## abassmat (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 

Et bien ça promet, je vais déménager cet été et j'espère vraiment ne pas tomber sur une puer pareille ! d'habitude tout se passe bien mais là je change de département et je m'attends à de "nouvelles" directives...


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

il me reste moins de 10 ans à faire, je commence à prendre de l'assurance, la plupart du temps, ça se passe bien, et je suis d'un naturel confiant.
a présent, je ne me laisse plus faire, et il est vrai que la fréquentation du forum m'a permis de mieux comprendre ce qui est réellement abusif ou pas, cette année, j'ai écrit au président du CG, car sur un faux prétexte, on me refusait mon renouvellement sans restriction d'âge, j'ai eu gain de cause.
J'ai adhéré à une asso d'AM dont je suis à présent la secrétaire, et j'ai une assurance juridique, ils n'ont qu'à bien se tenir!


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Surtout ne vous stressez pas trop d'avance pour vos visites de puer. Répondez le plus simplement possible aux questions. Et dites vous que si vous êtes déjà assmat il n'y a pas de raison que ce ne soit plus le cas en l'absence d'un gros problème.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Ayez confiance. Souvent, notre pire ennemi c'est nous même. 
Soyez naturelle, soyez vous même en somme. 
Tout va bien ce passer ! 
Les puers chez moi adorent penser qu'elles peuvent nous apporter quelque chose. Et parfois ma foi elles peuvent être de bon conseil. Je prépare toujours une question "bateau" à leur poser. Tout de suite grand sourire de leur part et ça détend l'atmosphère. Bon après, il ne faut pas poser une question trop bête non plus. Souvent, je privilégie un conseil autour du matériel de puériculture genre "que pensez vous des transats musicaux ? J'envisage de renouveler un de mes transats et je suis preneuse de vos conseils" (ça c'était mon dernier renouvellement en date). Et hop la puer est partie à papoter ! 
On vous envoie tout plein de bonnes ondes ! 🍀


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Juillet 2022)

Mon renouvellement est pour courant 23 
Quand je vois toute les réactions des am en ce moment qui ont une visite de puéricultrice ça me donne pas envie
Mais ma décision et prise depuis quelques temps
Je ne me laisserai pas marché sur les pieds
Si elle me soule et me dit qu'il y a plein de choses qui vont pas à mon domicile
Avec travaux et dépenses d'argent
Basta ce sera fini pour moi je perdrais mon agrément certainement
Mais faut arrêter ces notre domicile pas un blocos 
Ils veulent plus d am ok ils finiront forcément par y arriver


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

oui, je fais aussi un peu comme catie, je prend avec bienveillance leurs conseils surtout si ils sont raisonnables, ça met de l'huile dans les rouages


----------



## papillon (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

oui pas étonnant que l'on soit de moins en moins nombreuses ! 
tout comme le souligne GénéralMétal19, certaines questions n'ont pas lieu d'être
et c'est nouveau ça un entretien téléphonique avant le passage au domicile ? quel intérêt de poser toutes ces questions alors qu'elle va venir


----------



## lagrandeblonde (3 Août 2022)

Moi, en pretentielle elle m'a demandé, si mes enfants sont d'accord pour que je sois assistante maternelle.....lui ait répondu... Euh.. Ils ont 38 et 33 ans et ont leur foyer..... J'ai pas a leur demander l'autorisation !!!


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Moi aussi le dernier renouvellement l'entretien s'est fait par téléphone SI j'étais OK pour éviter les contaminations COVID.
J'ai eut le sentiment qu'elle me posait plus de questions et ça ne m'a pas dérangé, j'ai simplement pensé que lors d'un entretien physique il était surement plus facile pour elle de se faire une idée de la situation sans avoir à poser certaines questions.

Elle m'a demandé ce que faisaient mes enfants puisqu'à présent ils ont grandis (majeurs). S'est étonnée que j'ai mentionné ma fille de 22 ans à la maison alors qu'elle est pour l'instant à 1000 km pour ses études, elle m'a demandé pourquoi dire qu'elle est à la maison si elle n'y est pas? J'ai répondu que:
- elle est susceptible de revenir durant ses vacances et donc être présente en même temps que mes accueillis
- tant qu'elle ne travaille pas, qu'elle n'est pas autonome pour se lancer dans la vie, SON domicile c'est bien chez moi: qui peut savoir si à la fin de ses études et donc AVANT le prochain renouvellement elle ne reviendrait pas vivre à l'année chez moi?
La mentionner comme vivant chez moi m'évite d'avoir à re prévenir d'un changement de condition d'accueil chez moi à chaque fois qu'elle rentre chez elle-chez moi ;-)
Qui peut le plus, peut le moins, n'est ce pas?!
Elle m'a répondu "Ah oui, je comprends".

Puis elle a insisté pour savoir à quelle heure mon Mari partait de la maison quand il allait travailler et quand rentrait il?
J'ai trouvé ça étonnant. Mais en apprenant qu'il partait tôt le matin elle m'a demandé si je ne voulais pas un Agrément en horaire atypique puisqu'alors ça ne gênerait pas mon Mari?! J'ai répondu "Bof, je fais déjà 7 - 18h30 du lundi au vendredi, c'est déjà beaucoup.". Elle m'a alors demandé si je n'avais jamais eut de demande avant 7h, après 20h ou le WE? J'ai répondu que oui mais que j'avais alors décliné l'offre. J'ai compris alors que le but était de savoir si j'avais tjrs respecté mon agrément qui n'est pas en HA? Et m'encourager à le demander pour répondre à ces demandes maintenant que mes enfants sont grands et que ça ne gênerait peut être pas ma famille et surtout rester ds les clous. J'ai répondu qu'à la rigueur pour le matin pour une demande à 6h45? Mais certainement pas pour finir au delà de 20h ou le WE. Elle m'a demandé pourquoi? J'ai répondu parce que j'ai besoin d'avoir une vie en dehors de mon travail, faire sport, passer des moments avec ma famille, mon Mari, mes Amis. Elle m'a dit que j'avais bien raison. M'a demandé si elle pouvait me mettre un HA hors WE alors? J'ai répondu qu'elle pouvait bien mettre ce qu'elle veut que de tte façon je n'avais PAS DU TOUT l'intention de travailler le WE et que même avant 7h autant que possible je ni tiens pas! Elle a rigolé.


----------

